# There goes Finnegan again....



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

We attended the Grand River Kennel Club show in Rockton, Ontario this past weekend and Finnegan earned two more BIS wins as well as two rally obedience placements. All of this entitled him to be awarded an Altered Total Dog award. 

Only recently have a few UKC clubs decided to offer this award to Altered participants and as well as being very thankful to them for being one of the early pioneers, I am very proud that _*my Finnegan is one of the first altered participants to earn the award*_. 

We should also all be proud that the other Altered team that was earned the award this weekend was another Proud Mom with her *Standard Poodle*!!!

Four teams tried for the award, three of them being owners and their Standard Poodles and the fourth team being an owner with a very handsome Greyhound. 

I don't have our official show picture yet, but here are the rosettes we were awarded over the weekend.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Our official Show photo just arrived! :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: :clap: :clap: :clap: :dancing2: :dancing2: :dancing2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Finnegan looks so proud of himself! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*cavon:* I never tire of a WINNER!!:cheers2: Congratulations!! :clap2: Always delighted to recognize winning Finnegan!!:clap2: I'm _extra_ glad to hear about another winning spoo this time tooll!:thumb: Poodles are just such big _*winners*_!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The other Altered Total Dog team, was my friend Kim and her spoo UCD UAGII UROG URX5 ALCH Stardust Abrakadabra

Just one of those six degree of separation things, Abrakadabra is related to another poodle we all know, 2012 Westminster Best of Breed Winner, Am Gr Ch and Can Gr Ch Vetset's Kate Winslet!!!

See, Finnegan has friends in high places!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats! I'm not surprised at all that you and Finnegan are one of the first recipients of the Altered Total Dog! 

I'm so glad that UKC is finally starting to offer Total Dog for alters. I never could figure out why they didn't!

I love your win photo!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words, fairhavenmagick! 

The UKC has still not sanctioned the Altered Total Dog award, but they are telling the clubs that they can offer it if they want to. It will not be recorded against the dog's permanent record at the UKC at this time; however, if more clubs offer it and the alters come out and participate in it, a strong case will be built for it being sanctioned and recorded. The altered owners that I know, are simply glad that we can participate to try to earn this award, whether it will be recorded on our dogs permanent record or not. We will know that we have done it! 

Alters pay the same entry fees and compete against the intact dogs in the performance events. In fact, the Greyhound that took RBIS to Finnegan's two BIS wins this weekend was a Grand Champion before he was retired from a breeding program, but his owner just likes to show him. This is often the case. In fact in all but one of Finnegan's 5 BIS wins, he was competing against dogs that had been finished before they were altered, so while he might not have all of the equipment, multiple judges have decided that he was the dog closest to the breed standard competing on that particular day.

The Grand River Kennel Club fully supported the idea and made sure that they had official rosettes with Altered Total Dog printed on them. Those of us who participated were very pleased and thankful!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations! A noble beastie, for sure!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

That's too bad but hopefully UKC as a whole will come around soon. Either way, you're right- you know that you have earned it!

It's something I hope to achieve with my girl one day. Although I'm not really sure what you have to do on the confo side to qualify. She will probably be a Ch before we get to a show that offers Total Dog. And I have never even seen a solid spoo in a Champion class.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

fairhavenmagick, you need to spend a summer up here in Canada!! I have two friends with Alter Champion Spoos (solid color) who are looking for the third Alter Champion so that they can try for their Alter Grand Champion title!

for the Alter Total Dog or the Total Dog award, you have to earn a win against competition in conformation, so Best of Breed, a Group placement as long as their is one dog placing lower than you or a Best in Show with competition. On the performance side, you need to earn a qualifying score at the same event/show/trial.

It seems easy, but I can tell you that the third owner /spoo team that didn't earn the award ALWAYS score in the high 90's, often even a perfect score in rally, but on this day they happenned to make a mistake and did not qualify. it was a shock to everyone.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is fantastic!! The girls are very proud of the "other boyfriend"!
:cheers:

Sylvia and the Girls


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I knew they would need more categories as Finnegan has won all the existing ones. He is a superstar! Congratulations. I am glad that altered dogs achievements are being recognized.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Crystal and big congrats. I wish you could somehow transfer your confidence in working with Finnegan to me. As I told you before all my girls and Cosi are registered with the UKC. I really want to participate in all the UKC has to offer. But I must admit when I got Lizzie her Caro Novice Agility I was an absolute basket case. AND I had my husband Lorne show MIMI in CKC conformation even though I had taken all the conformation classes because I was sure my nervousness would transfer to her. I think it is wonderful that you have found a great hobby that allows you to spend time with your boy and meet so many like minded people. Major Congrats to you.


Sherry


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Sylvia, Finnegan asked me to ask you to asked the girls what they mean by the OTHER BOYFRIEND!!!!! 

He thought he was their one and only!!! 

CT Girl, thanks, but wait and see, there is still a LOT more for Finnegan to do in the UKC!!! ;-)

TLP, I'm telling you, if you managed CARO novice, you will find UKC & CKC rally much easier. Although you can't bring food in the ring with you, you can speak with your dog and give more than one command without being penalized. You MUST come out to an event and Finnegan and I will be there to bolster your confidence and cheer very loudly as you succeed!!!


----------

